# Eyebrow laceration



## pheeprice (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know which  organ system an eyebrow laceration would fall under according to 1995 EM Guidelines? I'm leaning toward "skin," but it could be eye. Thank you!


----------



## amelitz (Aug 11, 2010)

*Eybrow laceration*

I beleive you need to see cpt codes 12011 through 12018 hope that helps. T.A


----------



## v_bradley72 (Aug 11, 2010)

Eyebrow laceration is a skin repair and the procedure code is in the 12000 series codes, depending on depth and length of laceration repair.


----------



## ringalls (Aug 11, 2010)

believe you are asking what this is for an exam.
You are correct it would be skin.
Robin
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## Austgen (Aug 12, 2010)

Skin is correct, it is coded from the integumentary system


----------

